# I.D. PLease



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

will get more pics asap, but any guesses would be kool, got this guy from a guy who gets them in from Peru at Ohare. I know that you will need a pectoral shot.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

After your derogatory remarks about this place, I am surprised you still post here.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like a black diamond to me....either way, its a rhom


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looks like a baby, need better shots or growth to be 100% positive


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete.


----------

